# Looking for advice to get started with my soap business



## ShelleyW (Aug 12, 2013)

I am ready to venture into selling my M&P creations.  Does anyone want to share some advice?  What worked and what didn't?  I am so excited to get going but am not sure where to start.
Thanks!


----------



## lsg (Aug 12, 2013)

You might check on the resource pages found at Wholesale Supplies Plus and Brambleberry.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 12, 2013)

we also have 3 separate business forums here...I would suggest reading some of the many, many posts there...these are people with active businesses on the "front lines." 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/

that is indeed a very general question with acres and acres of answers...how are you going to market & sell? online or craft markets? or contract private label? have you got a name and business plan? what is your "theme?" who are you target customers? 

if you sell online, have you factored in the cost of shipping? 

have you checked thru your insurance carrier for product liability insurance? is there any zoning restrictions where you live?

:smile: and we're just beginning to scratch the surface...


----------



## SoapMakingAdvice (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi ShellyW, just an idea but I think a good first step is to put together a consistent label and 'brand' for your soaps and try selling at a local market, this will not only help spread the word in your local community but also give you some ideas on what people are looking for, what ideas are more (or less) appealing, etc. you might also be able to convince a few stallholders to put a display of your soaps on sale as well, for a small commission. 

Good luck!


Sent from my iPod touch using Soap Making app. 
My blog: http://soapmakingadvice.com


----------



## ShelleyW (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you for the replies.  I will check out the other pages on this forum to get an idea of what work needs to be done to get me off and running.


----------



## PeacefulMom (Aug 13, 2013)

I found that small artisanal businesses will often welcome a small display if you offer it and if you pitch them a reasonable commission! Try antique stores and small individual boutiques. I can't comment on trade shows or flea markets since I live in an area where there isn't much English spoken (I'd have difficulty being my own salesperson!) Best of luck to you, it's wonderful to create your own income


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 15, 2013)

Decide WHERE you'll sell your soaps. Will you only sell online? Or will you go to your local farmer's market, crafts fairs, and retail stores?


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 15, 2013)

lisamaliga said:


> Decide WHERE you'll sell your soaps. Will you only sell online? Or will you go to your local farmer's market, crafts fairs, and retail stores?



This exactly should be your first step with insurance a close second. I would say branding comes third. I didn't really know the importance of this until I worked with my graphic designer.
There are a lot of factors that come into play when having your own business and so many things to consider including who is in your market, who is your competition, what makes your products so special compared to the next guy who is doing the same thing....

Good luck on your business- it is what you make it which is the hardest lesson to learn.:grin:


----------

